# New arrival today - the last SBGX293 available in Japan?



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

Just arrived from Japan today - what might be the last 'new in box' SBGX293 available - searched for ages on Japanese websites, and stumbled across a shop that happened to have a new one. I'll put up a full review after a few days, but initial impressions are that it's absolutely beautiful, compact but muscular (wears larger than a 39mm), has superb legibility and the red text really balances the dial in a pleasing way - I don't like the GS bare dial look. I'm also struck by the inky black dial with what seems like no reflections - what GS witchcraft is this! Very happy.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! That is a beauty!! Wear it well. Does it have a display back or solid?


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice pickup. The faceting on the case is so GS and the red lettering is something that isn't done that often.
Don't think you would have a display case back on a magnetic resistant watch.


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

No it's a solid caseback. The second hand is hitting the markers which is great, as I have an SBGN007 9F GMT which doesn't and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

Watch19 said:


> Don't think you would have a display case back on a magnetic resistant watch.


I don't know enough about the physics of a magnetic resistant watch, but how is a display case back any different than the front display crystal? Meaning the only thing between the crystal and the inner workings is the watch dial, and I am not sure there are any special properties of the dial that add to the magnetic resistance.

I for one would love my 9F to have a display back.


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

A beautiful piece. Enjoy her.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Like that! Congrats!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

One of the coolest IMO


----------



## woppinger (Oct 20, 2018)

I like it a lot - dare I say, more of a sport Rolex-y vibe to it with the wide shouldered case, minute numbers etc?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That’s a beaut. Congratulations.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Super cool looking. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Beautiful photos. Looks sporty and elegant ...reminds me of the OP line


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

It's an awesome watch, love mine, congrats!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

That's a nice sharp looking watch.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

The craftsmanship is beyond any other brand. Simple and elegant on the outside and overengineered on the inside. Congrats.


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

Yeah. I was actually looking for this specific reference 'new in box' but proved to be impossible to find. congrats! looks great!! Curious which website/shop you found?


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

GS Milgauss. Looks terrific.


----------



## Toppler99 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm always impressed by the photos posted on this site. It shows care and price. I'm also blown away about how much better the Grand Seikos look compared to the pics on retail sites. This model is a great example. It didn't impress when I first stumbled across it on Chono24; but now - - wow -- great piece. Wear in health.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Toppler99 said:


> I'm also blown away about how much better the Grand Seikos look compared to the pics on retail sites. This model is a great example. It didn't impress when I first stumbled across it on Chono24; but now - - wow -- great piece.


Seiko's catalog product photography can make the most spectacular watch look completely lifeless.


----------



## atxzizou (Apr 15, 2020)

That’s beautiful and sleek. Wear it in good health!


----------



## dealta66 (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone know the lug to lug length?


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

It's 47mm with 19mm lug widthbut you'll be lucky to find one in mint condition now, as they've been discontinued. There is a new black dial version SBGX343 which has a sportier handset, is slightly bigger at 40mm case size, has 20mm lug width, a 4 o'clock crown placement and is 45.3mm lug to lug size. SBGX341 is the new white version. I've done a size comparison image which shows that the original SBGX291/3 is slightly longer and thinner than the new SBGX341/3. Time and Tide blog have just done an article on it here (incorrectly reporting it is 47mm lug to lug)


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Imagestreet said:


> It's 47mm with 19mm lug widthbut you'll be lucky to find one in mint condition now, as they've been discontinued. There is a new black dial version SBGX343 which has a sportier handset, is slightly bigger at 40mm case size, has 20mm lug width, a 4 o'clock crown placement and is 45.3mm lug to lug size. SBGX341 is the new white version. I've done a size comparison image which shows that the original SBGX291/3 is slightly longer and thinner than the new SBGX341/3. Time and Tide blog have just done an article on it here (incorrectly reporting it is 47mm lug to lug)
> 
> View attachment 15605995


As someone who has been keeping an eye out for SBGX293's on the secondary market, the SBGX343 is intriguing to me.

I do like the brushed flat bezel, shorter lug to lug, 20mm lug width, and the bolder indices of the SBGX343. I do find myself wishing that it had the white chapter ring though of the SBGX293.

I can only seem to find SBGX293's on ebay, listed for basically the same MSRP as the SBGX343. Then add on ebay's sales tax, and import fees, and the less than mint condition, and it makes a new SBGX343 that much more attractive. Decisions decisions.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like the bracelet is more well integrated with the newer version. Thoughts? Not sure how this compares to the 60th anniversary SBGP015.


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

dberg said:


> Seems like the bracelet is more well integrated with the newer version. Thoughts? Not sure how this compares to the 60th anniversary SBGP015.


Probably because the the SBGX343 is actually shorter lug to lug than the SBGX293 so there is less lip to bezel distance for the end link to align against, making the fit look a bit cleaner. This will benefit a smaller wrist 6.5 inch or smaller, but on bigger wrists it might make the case look a little boxy IMHO. I suppose this will be counterbalanced by the 1mm bigger bracelet though I guess (20mm to the SBGX293's 19mm). I wish someone would buy a SBGX343 to review so we could see .

The SBGP015 is a different case shape (slightly more aggressive lug downturn) with no squared off case lip meeting the end links, similar to the SBGV243/5/7 line of GS Sports Watches. They all have a date window on the dial unfortunately. They also have no text in the lower half of the dial, which I dislike intensely as it affects the symmetry.


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

Imagestreet said:


> Probably because the the SBGX343 is actually shorter lug to lug than the SBGX293 so there is less lip to bezel distance for the end link to align against, making the fit look a bit cleaner. This will benefit a smaller wrist 6.5 inch or smaller, but on bigger wrists it might make the case look a little boxy IMHO. I suppose this will be counterbalanced by the 1mm bigger bracelet though I guess (20mm to the SBGX293's 19mm). I wish someone would buy a SBGX343 to review so we could see .
> 
> The SBGP015 is a different case shape (slightly more aggressive lug downturn) with no squared off case lip meeting the end links, similar to the SBGV243/5/7 line of GS Sports Watches. They all have a date window on the dial unfortunately. They also have no text in the lower half of the dial, which I dislike intensely as it affects the symmetry.


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
New to the channel here.
I live in Japan and just bought this watch (SBGX343) a few weeks ago so wanted to share some pics on the channel. My wrist size is 16.5cm or 6.5 inches.

Really loving the watch so far as it is very different from the other GS I own (SBGW231) with the acase shape, bold indices, thick hands and the overall sporty look.
Also love the super accuracy of the 9F quartz.
I have a feeling this may become a very popular GS model in the future.

Let me know if you have any questions about this superb watch.


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> have a feeling this may become a very popular GS model in the future.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions about this superb watch.


Wow thanks for the great pics Tokyowatchlovingfan - once again the real-life pictures of a GS in the wild look much better than the official images - I think you are right that this will be a big success (particularly for wrist sizes up to 7 inches). This looks like the hard use daily wear toolwatch many people (including myself) have been looking for from GS, a 9F powered sporty Explorer equivalent with better accuracy, robustness and finishing. If possible could I ask you to kindly share some more pictures with your wrist further away from the camera as because the watch is quite close to the lens it might be making the watch head a little larger than it actually wears in person - a side by side picture with the 343 next to your SBGW231 on a table would also be great to judge size. Many Thanks!


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

Imagestreet said:


> Wow thanks for the great pics Tokyowatchlovingfan - once again the real-life pictures of a GS in the wild look much better than the official images - I think you are right that this will be a big success (particularly for wrist sizes up to 7 inches). This looks like the hard use daily wear toolwatch many people (including myself) have been looking for from GS, a 9F powered sporty Explorer equivalent with better accuracy, robustness and finishing. If possible could I ask you to kindly share some more pictures with your wrist further away from the camera as because the watch is quite close to the lens it might be making the watch head a little larger than it actually wears in person - a side by side picture with the 343 next to your SBGW231 on a table would also be great to judge size. Many Thanks!


Yes, my thinking exactly Imagestreet!
I had been contemplating getting the Explorer1 for a while now but could not pull the trigger and then this 343 suddenly popped out of nowhere.
This feels like a proper tool/sports watch and is perfectly sized for this purpose especially for my 6.5inch wrist with the shorter lug to lug compared to other 40mm watches as I hope you can see in the additional photos posted below.
You can also see how the lug to lug is comparable to the much smaller sized SBGW231 in the photos
It does have great finishing with that angular case shape, brushed bezel, prominent indices and the brushed think hands.

Really looking forward to spending more time with this beauty especially outside once the state of emergency in Tokyo is lifted hopefully in the near future!

Please let me know if you have any questions or additional requests about this watch


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Yes, my thinking exactly Imagestreet!
> I had been contemplating getting the Explorer1 for a while now but could not pull the trigger and then this 343 suddenly popped out of nowhere.
> This feels like a proper tool/sports watch and is perfectly sized for this purpose especially for my 6.5inch wrist with the shorter lug to lug compared to other 40mm watches as I hope you can see in the additional photos posted below.
> You can also see how the lug to lug is comparable to the much smaller sized SBGW231 in the photos
> ...


Wow, amazing photos. I also have an SBGW231 so thanks for the great comparison photos. I'm assuming the black dial is more of a matte color than glossy black? I find the white dial version rather attractive too. I only wish they put a new movement with an independently adjusting hour hand in this...though I'm sure the 9F61 is plenty reliable and accurate.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

@Tokyowatchlovingfan does the bracelet taper to the clasp? or is it a straight 20mm from lug to clasp?


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

ispeshaled said:


> Wow, amazing photos. I also have an SBGW231 so thanks for the great comparison photos. I'm assuming the black dial is more of a matte color than glossy black? I find the white dial version rather attractive too. I only wish they put a new movement with an independently adjusting hour hand in this...though I'm sure the 9F61 is plenty reliable and accurate.


Yes it is a matte black dial and somehow it works really well with the flat sapphire crystal which gives it a very clean and crisp look. They also contrast really well with the bold indices I think.
Here's also a lume shot I wanted to share with the green and blue lume which I think is also very cool!


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

PiguetPolo said:


> @Tokyowatchlovingfan does the bracelet taper to the clasp? or is it a straight 20mm from lug to clasp?


The bracelet tapers slightly from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp.
Here's a photo of the bracelet.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

@Tokyowatchlovingfan Greatly appreciated. Thanks! 9F or Spring Drive GS is at the top of the list for next watch candidate.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Great watch! Congrats 

Have you had a chance to compare it with its white-face brother?


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

Tokyowatchlovingfan said:


> Yes, my thinking exactly Imagestreet!
> I had been contemplating getting the Explorer1 for a while now but could not pull the trigger and then this 343 suddenly popped out of nowhere.
> This feels like a proper tool/sports watch and is perfectly sized for this purpose especially for my 6.5inch wrist with the shorter lug to lug compared to other 40mm watches as I hope you can see in the additional photos posted below.
> You can also see how the lug to lug is comparable to the much smaller sized SBGW231 in the photos
> ...


Thank you for sharing these wrist shots!

I am torn between this watch and a SBGV243


----------



## Ramjag (Dec 30, 2020)

Very cool optics at different angles with that solid matte finish


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Outstanding pickup. I hadn't seen that one before. Congrats!


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

bibbibart said:


> Great watch! Congrats
> 
> Have you had a chance to compare it with its white-face brother?


Hi bibblibart, I was looking for an Explorer1 type tool watch so had my sights on the black dial version from the start.

Having said that, I did try on the white dial version as well and it definitely had more wrist presence than its black faced brother. It seemed to wear larger with the white dial popping out and the orange portion of the minute tracks provided some nice accents.

If you are looking for a more causal watch to wear on the weekends mainly, the white version could be the one for you. 
I was looking for a watch that I could wear with a suit (not that I have been wearing one recently but hopefully I will in the future once we overcome this pandemic!) as well as in more casual occasions and I felt SBGX343 was the better GADA watch of the two.
Lastly, and this is just my impression but the white dial of SBGX341 seemed too white for my preference to the extent that it felt a bit plasticky so I would suggest you try to see the watch in person if you can before you make the purchase.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan (Jan 17, 2021)

SpringDriven said:


> Thank you for sharing these wrist shots!
> 
> I am torn between this watch and a SBGV243


No problem!
Yes, I think you can't go wrong with either this one or SBGV243.
Good luck!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Congrats on your SBGX293, maybe the favourite watch of my collection. I love it so much I'd like to find a 291 too...


----------



## Avidrider (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks so much, I looking hard at this one, your pictures are great!


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

Folks, I have seen photos of the SBGX343 with a "chopped off" hour hand like in this thread, and others where the lumed hour hand has a sharp tip like most dressy GS.

Are there two versions of this model? One older than the other? Different markets? Something else?


----------

